# My first plant? Can you all give me your opinions on what I have going on?



## clever_intuition (Jul 20, 2007)

I have  had this 1 plant growing now for 5 weeks. I started it outside just by puting  my seed in a pot and keeping it moist and in the sunniest spot I could find. After 2 weeks it was taking off so I figured I would now bring it inside. I have it now in a small closet probably 48" x 24" square and about 9 ft ceiling. I have 2  48" GE Ecolux fluorescent lights (1900 Lumens a piece and 40 watts a piece). My set up is now from the flower pot to a 5 gallon bucket with composted matter/soil/rocks/sand mixture. I have holes all over the bottom of the bucket and that bucket is placed in to another bucket to catch the water that falls. My closet is painted white but I have tin foil  surrounding the plant at the moment. Here are three pictures of my plant at 2wks/4wks/5wks. The photos are taken with my camera phone so they might not appear too clear.

Let me know what you think. I am using no fertilizer (just water and the composted matter that I added to the soil).
I want this plant to be as free of all unnatural items.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 20, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> I want this plant to be as free of all unnatural items.





MJ is a nutrient hungry plant. If you went organic fertilizer than let us know your mixture. If nothing is being fed the plant won't reach your expectations. 

Happy growing dude.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 20, 2007)

Why not consider some of the natural fertz and nutes ?
maybe some liquid fish emulsion ?
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah mate ive heard that when your plants get to there 3rd set of true leaves douse them in fish emulison an it ups there chances of being females but yeah mate good ferts are fish emulison bat guano that rocks,worm castings are surposed to be really good an or a good mix of rotting fish or any sorta animal thats rotting makes your plants pump but i recommend using that stuff outdoors might smell ya growroom out a bit but yeah its good stuff


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 22, 2007)

I have bought some fish emulsion and used it (1 teaspoon to 1 qt of water)
and dumped it in to my bucket. I should not have to water it for a few days now......My dirt is mixed with compost (a mix of all kinds of stuff; Newspaper, egg shells, banana peels, coffee grounds/filters, leaves and small twigs, apple cores....ect). So far do you think she is looking pretty good for 6 weeks indoors (The third picture)?


----------



## Budster (Jul 25, 2007)

i am new here and am no expert but they are looking pretty normal for 6wks at least from my view. some could probably get them maybe twice as big as they are now, but yours seem to be normal compared to mine when i start them.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 25, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Why not consider some of the natural fertz and nutes ?
> maybe some liquid fish emulsion ?
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


 
I got some of that fishy stuff to and it Likes it But I don't see any differents!


----------

